
The Facebook Intifada - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/03/opinion/the-facebook-intifada.html
======
alansmitheebk
I offer my condolence's for the author's loss. It sounds like his father was
truly a great man. However, the author didn't even mention the Israeli
occupation, the apartheid system that oppresses the Palestinians, and Israel's
outright rejection of a two-state solution. That is the cause of such
violence, not social media.

